# Police Clearance Certificate



## sandeepsastry (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am basically from India but living and working in UAE for the last 3 years. Hence I understand I need to provide PCC from both India and UAE. Having said that, I have the below questions:

1) As I am currently living in Dubai (out of India), can I get the Indian PCC from the consulate of India in UAE? Is it considered valid?
2) Whom should the PCC be addressing? I mean "To whom so ever it may concern" or any specific body?
3) My family consists of myself, my wife, infant son, my parents and my mother-in-law, but only 3 of us are migrating (me, spouse, kid). So for who all are required to get a PCC?
4) Is there any sample format of how the PCC should look like?
5) Who is eligible to give a PCC? Any police station or the headquarters or any particular minister? (Please answer this for both India and UAE)

Thanks,
-Sandeep


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can find information about applying for police checks on the DIBP website: Character and police certificate requirements

Only the family members migrating need to get a police check.


----------



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Sandeep,

Usually the Aussi embassy in any country will guide you for obtaining the PCC from that particular country as per the prevalent regulations. 

I will give you an example for KSA. Here to obtain you have to go to Australian embassy and they will give the necassary guidelines and some document stating the purpose of the PCC. The you have to go to a Police station and ask for the PCC. When they will service you, depends really on their mood 

- W.Ayub


----------



## HughTecksan (Jun 22, 2014)

For what it's worth, in Australia, police checks take about 1-2 days to process once the consent form and application form is received by the agent processing the request. Times do vary based on the number of jurisdictions involved. (and perhaps how good you may or may not have been!)


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

For UAE you can apply online and receive via email in 10 minute or hard copy in 3 days.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*PCC Dilemma*



sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am basically from India but living and working in UAE for the last 3 years. Hence I understand I need to provide PCC from both India and UAE. Having said that, I have the below questions:
> 
> ...


Hey Sandeep,

1) As I am currently living in Dubai (out of India), can I get the Indian PCC from the consulate of India in UAE? Is it considered valid?
Answer:- Depends on the types of consular services high commission of India provides in UAE. 
From what I know, the applicant must provide a PCC that has been issued from the Regional Passport Office from where the applicant's passport was issued from. 

2) Whom should the PCC be addressing? I mean "To whom so ever it may concern" or any specific body?
Answer:- The PCC doesn't need to be addressed to anyone. The RPO or high commission of India (in your case) have their own format they use to issue PCC. It will have your full name, address, passport number on the PCC. So your passport and PCC are linked.

3) My family consists of myself, my wife, infant son, my parents and my mother-in-law, but only 3 of us are migrating (me, spouse, kid). So for who all are required to get a PCC?
Answer:- Only applicants of age 16 years and over who have spent a total of 12 months or more in any country in the last 10 years who will be migrating with you need to provide a PCC. Below is the link from DIBP website which has information related to your query:-
Character and police certificate requirements

4) Is there any sample format of how the PCC should look like?
Answer:- No! There isn't. 
PCC(s) have county specific formats. Format of a National Police Check issued by the Australian Federal Police is different to the format of PCC issued by the Regional Passport Office in India or the one that high commission of India issues.

5) Who is eligible to give a PCC? Any police station or the headquarters or any particular minister?
Answer:- I can only help you with information from India unfortunately. Never been to UAE.
The Regional Passport Office have a Passport Seva Kendra-PSK (office from where your passport was issued) is the office that is eligible to issue the PCC that will be accepted by Australian High Commission and is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

Different PSKs follow slightly different rules. 
Example:- some allow walk-in applicants for PCC while some need the applicants to book appointments. Some provide the PCC on the same day while some take a week to a months time to process it.

I'm not sure what visa you've applied for, but some PSKs need the name of spouses (all personal details in the passports to be correct). If not, they might need the applicant to apply for a re-issue and get the changes done, like add spouse name, correct address.

I'm telling you this, because I'm in the middle of this procedure. I have applied for partner visa and it's been 12 months since I applied. My PCC I provided at the time of application (was issued by the high commission of India in Canberra as my passport was renewed in Australia) had expired. My passport didn't have my husband's name in it as I wasn't married when my passport was renewed.
Now that the PCC expired my case officer requested for a new one. 
When I visited the PSK to apply for a PCC, the officers told me that I won't be issued a PCC until I get my personal details updated. Hence getting my head stuck in a hole!!!  After having to wait for 12 months, I had to apply for a re-issued to get my details updated and right now I don't have a passport and my file is on hold at the AHC, New Delhi  Don't know how long all this will take.

Waiting for my passport to be reissued, then I'll be able to apply for a PCC. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hellen (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Sandeep
As Mans4 said, the Dubai one is really easy and straightforward, providing you have a current, valid UAE ID card. Go to the Dubai Police website for more information - I think it cost AED200.
All the best with the Indian one.


----------



## luelladsouza (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Sandeep,

Contact the below police headquarters which is outside Al Ghubaiba metro. You should get your good conduct certificate in 3-4 days. I suggest you to do it before EID because they might have a long holiday then 

Fees for the good conduct certificate is AED 200/- + Knowledge fee of AED 10/- = Total AED 210/- you can still verify by the calling the head quarters about the fee. 

Dubai Police General Headquarter
Tel: +971 4 6099999 | +971 4 6095555 | +971 4 6095122 |


Also about India PCC submit the form online at passport seva Kendra and the make payment online you'll get the clearance within a day (I got mine) I believe you got to be physically present there as they would stamp your passport that the PCC is being issued for Australia 

Hope this helps. Good luck to you


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Indian PCC is issued by passport office (Seva kendra) if you are in India or by the Indian embassy/consulate if you are outside India (legally, you will have to provide copy of your visa). Takes a day in India and around a month outside India.


----------



## Leo128 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Sandeep,

Backy give a very detailed answer to your query, also you can read DIBP website which guide you clearly what to do to get any of document.


----------



## Paul-Mae (May 14, 2015)

mans4 said:


> For UAE you can apply online and receive via email in 10 minute or hard copy in 3 days.


Hi mans4, where did you apply online for the dubai police clearance? Via a website or an email address.

What information did you supply when you applied?

Thanks in advance ...


----------

